# Боль в верхней части стопы



## Qatos (8 Апр 2018)

Парень, 16, говорят, есть плоскостопие 2 степени(147°). Дня три назад начала болеть левая ступня, возможно, после того, как очень быстро прошелся в неудобных ботинках.
Болит ближе к пальцам, в районе среднего и *указательного* пальцев При ощупывании ноги явных болей нет, чувствуется только при сильном надавливании на кости, ведущие к тем самым пальцам. Ходить хожу, вчера, например, было немного лучше чем сегодня, утром бегал даже, хоть и хромал... Что может быть? По ощущениям явно не растяжение, боль в области костей верхних. Пальцами шевелить больновато, конечно, но если руками их гнуть - боли особой нет. Если разводить большой палец с соседним, то болевые ощущения есть. В спокойствии то не болит, то поёт понемногу. Хожу, похрамывая, наступаю или на внешнюю сторону, или на пятку, не изгибая полностью стопу. Иногда на полминуты попускало, мог спокойно идти.
К врачу пока нет возможности обратится, буду признателен за совет.

Припухлостей, отеков нет.

Из всех пальцев болезненно поднимать на себя *указательный*(соседний с большим). Первый раз больнее всего, потом полегче, но все равно боль острая довольно. Вот где-то там, на его кости, ближе к средине ступни, что-то и болит...


----------



## La murr (8 Апр 2018)

@Qatos, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2018)

Невралгия-невринома Мортона.
+плантарный фасцит.
УЗИ, рентген, подолог (лучше из врачей ортопедов), стельки на постояннку, стяжка стопы (если без стелек) с силиконовой вставкой между пальцами, блокады местно, физиотерапия, лфк, операция.


----------



## Qatos (8 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, но до этого подобная проблема никогда не беспокоила... И боль острая, скорее...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2018)

Все в жизни, когда-то бывает в первый раз!
Надо разобраться.


----------

